# Green Halloween and Free Prop Supplies



## MoldyCoffin (May 5, 2010)

Reduce, Reuse, Recycle...FREECYCLE ! http://Freecycle.org is a free online "local" National service where people can get rid of unwanted items (aka ; one person's trash),
or ask for stuff they need or want, for free!
People list all kinds of things you can just go pick up!
I scored a like-new Brass and Glass fireplace enclosure (apx.$200 value) this morning! FREE! Just the thing for the haunted library this year!
Go to the main website and see if there is a 'local' site near you. There were none locally for me, but one in each town next to me, and folks from my town use those sites to get rid of stuff.
Happy haunting! Many of you may already utilize this service, but I just found out about it and thought I'd share. :devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please do not post this in multiple forums.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

You can receive e-mail notifications which will cause you to have to filter through a bunch of crap, but I've gotten a free wheelchair, antique sofa, a toilet, and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Thx - I'd forgotten about that site, I've just checked and found a group, right in my town, here in the uk.. wicked!!

I'm hoarding stuff to create a sizable haunt, so was intending to also hit some of the waste tips locally - I know you can buy some bits there and the money goes to local good causes.

Si


----------

